# Bsod



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 17, 2012)

My system just shows a bsod and restarts within 10 seconds after i start the system. Is this a problem of psu? Mine is an iball 450w... I will change it in a month anyhow, buying corsair. But i need to lnow the reason of bsod. Please help.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2012)

you complete pc specs and the OS you are using ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

HDD may have bad sectors. Try refitting tge RAM and see if it helps.
And post your full config


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 18, 2012)

BSOD appear for many reasons..*check your RAM slot*, look the capacitors carefully.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2012)

There are a no. of reasons why BSODs occur
Id suggest you do the following:-
When the BSOD occurs, note down the error code and the file that caused it.. It should be a .sys file
When the computer restarts, post the error report to microsoft.. Mostly it fails but sometimes it can determine the cause of the BSOD (Like PXEngine failure etc)
Post the error code here and google it to get more info..
Also download coretemp and see the temperature of your CPU.. If it is above normal, you need to remount the heatsink
Lastly, run a memtest on your RAM
Hope it helps


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 18, 2012)

Proccey: c2d 6600 2.4ghz
Mobo: intel 945gcnl
Ram:4gb (2+2)
Gpu: sapphire hd5670 1gb
Hdd: seagate barracuda 160gb
Seagate goflex 500gb
Keyboard &mouse: logitech combo, dunno the no. As it is 10 yrs old
Psu: iball 450watt


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2012)

Download "Who Crashed" . Do the analysis and post it here . We will tell you the exact reason of the BSOD.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 18, 2012)

I checked hdd for bad sectors few days ago, there wasnt any. Also my hdd is making weird noises.

My system crashes in 10 secs and in safe mode its not allowing me to connect my datacard, helpless here.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2012)

Open the cabinet reseat and reconnect everything. Boot and check. Get a friend's HDD connect and check for BSODs.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 18, 2012)

Try to change the RAM..if you have 2 piece...
run with only 1 and if the same thing happen again try the other one..
(firstly use the single stick in two slots then pick the second RAM to test in the same way)


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 18, 2012)

okay will try this later tonight and post the results

Cleaned while cabinet.... Changed the RAMs in their slots but no change... My system is still crashing.

I guess Something is wrong with my hdd... Its making weird noises... Like its trying to start but failing. And its also making that clicking sound. But i checked my hdd with seagate tools last week it was normal...

Cleaned while cabinet.... Changed the RAMs in their slots but no change... My system is still crashing.

I guess Something is wrong with my hdd... Its making weird noises... Like its trying to start but failing. And its also making that clicking sound. But i checked my hdd with seagate tools last week it was normal...


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2012)

if possible check the SMART staus of HDD and it may be due to faulty PSU for which HDD is not getting enough power hence the spindle is not spinning properly.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry but never done it before, how to check SMART status of hdd?


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2012)

if you can boot into windows use softwares like HDtune, CrystalDisk etc. - if you can't boot into windows use seatools bootable version.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 21, 2012)

Done... Hdd passed the test.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2012)

but the ticking sound indicates that the spindle inside of the HDD is getting stuck - may be it's due to HDD malfunction or bad PSu, power cable, sata cable or sata port - if possible make sure these are OK.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 22, 2012)

I Guess bad psu is the main problem.... Will change it in somedays and see if it solves the problem


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 22, 2012)

why dont you just google the errorcode first ??


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2012)

Post the BSOD code to get appropriate help. Without the code, nothing can be said, other than assuming one thing after another.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 22, 2012)

Incase the computer automatically restarts, right click My computer, Go to Properties, Advanced System Settings, Under Startup and Recovery - Click Settings and Uncheck Automatically Restart

Next time error occurs, note down the error code and any associated .sys files with it.. and then post it here


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 22, 2012)

Google search for error code ends in nothing. Cant post the pic here as pics are in my ipod and no image sharing site has option for photo upload from ipods.

I'm repeating, i cant access anything in os as the system crashes in  few seconds.

Also there is no .sys file in bsod, just an error code.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 22, 2012)

then post it here


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 23, 2012)

Error code: 

***STOP:0x00000051(0x0000000000000001, 0xFFFFF8A000023010, 0x0000000000D92000, 0x0000000000000374)


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2012)

this usually indicates some sort of registry issue - try repairing your OS install or else just format the OS install partition and install a fresh copy of the OS.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 23, 2012)

"Stop error code 0x00000051 (REGISTRY_ERROR)" error message when you back up the registry hive


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 23, 2012)

I reinstalled the os for 2nd time last week after similar kind of issue. Thats the reason i posted here else everyone knows if nothing works , reinstalling os is the first thing to do.

P.s.: damn this auto correct

P.s.s: damn those sachin haters


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 23, 2012)

Do you, by any chance using a pirated OS from a disk where all the installation may not be present and thereby creating this problem?


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> I reinstalled the os for 2nd time last week after similar kind of issue. Thats the reason i posted here* else everyone knows if nothing works , reinstalling os is the first thing to do.*
> 
> P.s.: damn this auto correct
> 
> P.s.s: damn those sachin haters



not everyone for sure  

anyway,  when you are asking for a issue to be fixed you better provide all the necessary details on the first post itself like pc cnfig, any recent hardware/software change, what have you done so far to fix the issue etc. - it makes solving the issue more efficiently.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 25, 2012)

Nah i made a new copy out of an .iso which worked perfectly in past. So i guess os disk is is alright.

@topgear roger that sir, actually i come online through my ipod, so it is bit mess to write up long posts. Will mind in future.

One last question,which one should i buy? corsair, seasonic or xfx? Also is there any service issue for seasonic and 

If corsair, is gs600 enough for Crossfire setup of two 5770s???


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2012)

please don't call me "Sir" 

anyway, stick with Corsair for PSu and yes, GS600 is more than enough ( depending on the cpu and how much you OCed though ) for 2x HD5770 in CF mode.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2012)

Have u checked ur CPU temperatures  ? If not see if it is over 65 C


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 25, 2012)

Nah cpu temp was below 50 last time i checked, around diwali. And with the normal temp as low as 11 degree in my city, i dont think there is any kind of overheating problem.

@topgear thanx for the suggestion, but answer me about seasonic and corsiar. Actually i'm getting a gs600 for 2700 used excellent condition, and another seasonic 620w for 3500rs, both used for six months. Which one to take?

Only problem with gs600 is that  i found it on olx, the guy is in kolkatta, i dont have anyone there, and the guy is nowhere on any forum, i am hesitating in directly transfering amount.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2012)

Seasonic PSU RMA just takes too much time but if you can't trust the seller then don't go for the deal. At 3.5k plus 200 bucks you can get a new Corsair CX600v2 but adding 1k to 3.5k gives you a brand new GS600.


----------



## Myth (Dec 26, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> Nah cpu temp was below 50 last time i checked, around diwali. And with the normal temp as low as 11 degree in my city, i dont think there is any kind of overheating problem.
> 
> @topgear thanx for the suggestion, but answer me about seasonic and corsiar. Actually i'm getting a gs600 for 2700 used excellent condition, and another seasonic 620w for 3500rs, both used for six months. Which one to take?
> 
> Only problem with gs600 is that  i found it on olx, the guy is in kolkatta, i dont have anyone there, and the guy is nowhere on any forum, i am hesitating in directly transfering amount.



What is your system config ? Its easier to suggest something if its visible (like in the signature). 
Better and safer to pick a new psu. You dont know what might be wrong in a second hand item, unless of course you find a reliable seller.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm buying this for my future rig, will buy that in feb... Also the used one i'm gettimg is sealed pack back from rma


----------

